# Some great magazine deals - six month subscriptions



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Found these deals on six-month subscriptions to a few mags. If you're interested, they're a great deal. If you already subscribe through Amazon, six months will be added. Note that these are print and e-versions combined, I believe. "All-access."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I saw those a week or so ago . . . .but they didn't stick in my brain because there's nothing I'm particularly interested in.  So I was like "squirrel" and went on to something else. 

I did get the Time Magazine app for my Fire, which is free, with which you can then purchase a subscription.  Probably you'd get the first couple of weeks free.  I just wanted the 23rd Dec issue featuring the Person of the Year, and had previously used my free two weeks on a time subscription a few years ago.  FWIW, it works VERY WELL on the HDX and even has some bonus video content.  It's also somewhat interactive -- so not just a magazine that you see the layout and tap articles to read like with my TV guide.  If you have a paper subscription, you can get the digital version free. (Memo to self: ask about dad's subscription?  )


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Do note that these automatically renew at the current rate after your six months are up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes -- whenever you get a free subscription, or discounted, you have to remember to cancel it during the free period or it renews.  That said, you do get a notice that it's renewed, and if you cancel pretty much immediately after that, they refund your renewal amount.  Or what's left of it.  If you still want it, you just have to pay the rate in effect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there used to be away to turn off autorenew on a subscription after you ordered it, but I don't see that now.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe -- I've tried a bunch of subscriptions on my kindle over the years. . . . I don't remember it, but could easily just have missed it.  But, as I say, I have always gotten a renewal email when I was billed and if I cancelled pretty quickly that renewal price was refunded.

eta:  just went exploring.

For regular subscriptions you access via MYK "subscription settings" there is, indeed, no auto renewal turn off.

BUT, for "app" subscriptions, there is.  At the top of that page before your subscriptions are listed is a sentence that says "view and manage your in-app subscriptions here" and 'here' is a link.  When you click that, it takes you to a different page with subscriptions you have through Apps and one of the options under 'actions' on that page is to turn off auto-renewal.  You can also get there directly from Your Account by clicking Your Apps and Devices under Digital Content.

So I guess it depends whether it's a subscription for Kindle or through an App . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann, good research!  Glad to know I wasn't losing my mind...though I guess that's not actually proof. 

Betsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Do note that these automatically renew at the current rate after your six months are up!


So if I buy one of these $6/6months All Access subscriptions, I am guaranteed to be locked in at that rate for renewal?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mandy said:


> So if I buy one of these $6/6months All Access subscriptions, I am guaranteed to be locked in at that rate for renewal?


only if the 6 dollar rate is the current one at that time.and do note that this covers both a print and electronic subscription, so you'll pay for both if you automatically resubscribe.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> So if I buy one of these $6/6months All Access subscriptions, I am guaranteed to be locked in at that rate for renewal?


I'd say you get the special rate for 6 months. After that, if you renew, it's at whatever rate is in effect at that time. It indicates on the page that the regular prices are between $48 and $59 -- I'm guessing that's the yearly rate.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just subscribed to one of the magazines and it is not an app subscription. There was an option to turn off the auto renewal. Just go to the "magazine subscription manager" page and it is in the lower right section when showing the magazine and subscription info. It says "auto renewal setting".  I was able to turn it off for the one I just bought...so I don't forget in the future.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I just ordered Bon Appetit.  On the page there is a link to your magazine subscription manager.  Just click on it, then scroll down until you see auto renewal.  Click it and then click on turn off.  It was very quick and very painless.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just subscribed to Bon Appetit, which I was thinking of subscribing to anyway. Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, when I ran to my Fire to download the issue, my Fire was dead. Charging now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandy said:


> So if I buy one of these $6/6months All Access subscriptions, I am guaranteed to be locked in at that rate for renewal?


It said in the fine print that you will be renewed at the current renewal rate.

Off to see if I can turn off autorenew on my Wired subscription I got (which was $5, incidentally). Couldn't find it yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not finding it for Wired.  Found it for National Geographic....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not finding it for Wired. Found it for National Geographic....


Is National Geographic in the six dollar offer? I didn't see it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is National Geographic in the six dollar offer? I didn't see it.


Sorry, no...I just meant I was able to find the do-not-renew for my current subscription to National Geographic, not that NG was part of the $6 plan.

I since found the email that I got about my subscription to Wired, and that had a direct link to the Manage-Your-Magazines and I found the do-not-renew for Wired there. So I'm good.

Betsy


----------

